# Angeblich neuer Treibstoff gefunden...



## Silenzz (1. März 2012)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe grade das hier gelesen: http://info.kopp-verlag.de//hintergruende/enthuellungen/andreas-v-r-tyi-und-niki-vogt/kein-scherz-billiges-umweltfreundliches-benzin-entwickelt-warum-politiker-entsetzt-sind.html , was haltet ihr davon? Ich mein 30Cent wären ja schon echt seeeehr günstig, im Vergleich zu dem was man heute für Sprit zahlt, fast geschenkt. Und dann soll dieser neue Treibstoff ja auch noch bei so gut wie jedem Auto funktionieren, ohne das es umgebaut werden muss. Fand ich ganz interessant und wollte das mal mit euch teilen. Haltet ihr dieses Magazin überhaupt für seriös, ich muss ehrlicherweise zugeben, dass ich davon noch nie was gehört hab....

MfG 

-Silenzz


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

wenn die sich nicht aufkaufen lassen werden die plötzlich unfälle haben


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Wir haben den 1. März (laut meiner Bank den 30.02.), aber nicht den 1. April


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2012)

Kopp der Verlag für Verschwörungstheorie, und Braune Flecken.

Also das ist sehr Seriös lol


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2012)

Ein Bisschen dürftige Informationsgestaltung.



> Wie aber genau funktioniert das »Wundermittel«, das man ganz normal ohne Umrüstung tanken kann? Was sind die Grundbestandteile des neuen Treibstoffs? Wer hat es entwickelt? Wer finanzierte die Entwicklung? Und warum zittert die Politik vor dieser Entwicklung? Und wie wird es weitergehen?


Ohne diese Infos kann man ja wohl schlecht urteilen, vor allem ohne zu wissen was da überhaupt drin ist und wie effektiv das dann produziert werden kann.


----------



## Ogil (1. März 2012)

3..2..1 bis "Glaubt halt weiter den von den Konzernen kontrollierten Medien und verschliesst die Augen vor der Wahrheit!"


----------



## Weeeedlord (1. März 2012)

Das hört sich für mich wie die Vorlage für einen Roman an. Wer außerdem mit so einer brisanten Information mit "in der neuen Ausgabe von unserem Magazin" ködert, schreibt sowieso nur Mist und Verschwörungstheorien. Ich glaube das erst, wenn der Stoff und Herstellungsmethode direkt genannt wird.


----------



## Hugenotte (1. März 2012)

KOPP kannste knicken, die sagen auch schon seit nem halben Jahr morgen geht der 3. Weltkrieg los xD KOPP hat zwar ab und an nützliche Infos aber sonst sind die etwa so Seriös wie Kaffeefahrtbetreiber 

Aber wie gesagt ab und zu haben die auch echt gute Sachen, die einfach nicht in die Massenmedien kommen werden und wenn nur Beiläufig. Wie zb DasIntegrationsbericht


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2012)

Hugenotte schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt ab und zu haben die auch echt gute Sachen, die einfach nicht in die Massenmedien kommen werden und wenn nur Beiläufig. Wie zb DasIntegrationsbericht


Also den findest du aber ziemlich häufig.

Zu dem "Treibstoff" kann man nicht viel sagen - ist ja nichts definitives bekannt.


----------



## Thestixxxx (1. März 2012)

Um Treibstoff zu erzeugen fallen mir spontan nur 5 Sachen ein.
Erdöl
Kohle
Erdgas
Organisches Mterial ( Pflanzen )
Wasserstoff durch Hydrolyse

Die billigste Metode ist die erste und das wird sich auch nicht gleich ändern.

Energie ist ohne Kernfusion nun mal teuer und Treistoff ist nichts anderes als Energie.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2012)

Wenn das stimmt, dann frage ich mich, warum das die Universitäten nicht selbst veröffentlicht haben...


----------



## Ogil (1. März 2012)

Na weil die doch Teil der Verschwoerung sind!!!111


----------



## MasterXoX (1. März 2012)

Ich hab grad voll das Dejavu 

So nen Thread gabs doch vor ein paar Jahren schonmal, oder? ^^


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2012)

Erinnert mich an Typ, der alle paar Jahre behauptet, Cold fusion zu haben. Solange nicht ein Wort darüber verloren wird, was das bitte sein soll - absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Typ, der alle paar Jahre behauptet



Die Kalte Fusion ist Realität. Im Prinzip wird es nur noch zurück gehalten um die Araber in Sicherheit zu wiegen.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

tikume was bedeutet eingentlich deine signatur ?


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2012)

das dr. who zitat oder die weinende statue?


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

die statue


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> tikume was bedeutet eingentlich deine signatur ?



"Weeping Angels"... sie bewegen sich nur, wenn niemand sie ansieht; ansonsten sind sie Stein. Stammt wie das Zitat aus der Serie "Doctor Who". Und Tiku ist mir bei dem Angel signaturmäßig nur zuvorgekommen *grrrrr*.


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> "Weeping Angels"... sie bewegen sich nur, wenn niemand sie ansieht; ansonsten sind sie Stein. Stammt wie das Zitat aus der Serie "Doctor Who". Und Tiku ist mir bei dem Angel signaturmäßig nur zuvorgekommen *grrrrr*.



Und das obhwohl ich es von Dir geklaut habe


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und das obhwohl ich es von Dir geklaut habe



Passt schon - habe ja nicht gesagt, daß ich das eventuell verwenden wolle .


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

ist deine signatur nicht der asiate aus harold und kumar wintermute ?


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2012)

was? nie im leben, das ist der typ aus bullet proof monk^^ Yun fat Chow


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist deine signatur nicht der asiate aus harold und kumar wintermute ?



Eher nicht. Das ist Chow Yun Fat; bekannt geworden durch verschiedene Hauptrollen in den frühen John-Woo-Filmen - und da ein richtiger "Bad Ass":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bozxgVQ9m0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sieht aber genauso aus wie in der sig ^^ was nicht jetzt heisst das die alle gleich ausehen ^^


----------



## Thoor (1. März 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> 3..2..1 bis "Glaubt halt weiter den von den Konzernen kontrollierten Medien und verschliesst die Augen vor der Wahrheit!"



Danke für diesen, mir aus der Seele sprechenden Comment!  Warte nur noch auf "Infokrieger" Beiträge xD

Ich meine wenn so ein Treibstoff existieren WÜRDE, würde die Ölindustrie und die Politik sicherlich zuerst einmal alles daransetzen diesen zu vertuschen/verhindern. Jedoch würde das heute aufgrund der Macht des Internets und auch der alltäglich präsenten Umweltschutzdebatte äussert schwierig werden. Den Beitrag auf "KOPP" finde ich gelinde gesagt lächerlich. Das Benzin ist eines der pochendsten Probleme, und jetzt soll einfach etwas als Treibstoff funktionieren, ohne das man das Auto umbauen muss, was zu 100% umweltfreundlich ist und günstiger als ne Cola ist? Ja klar, alle Wissenschaftler die am Elektro/Wasserstoffauto basteln sind Idioten. 

Und morgen wird dann der Glaubenskrieg beendet, nachdem am Vormittag die Palästina und Israel Frieden geschlossen haben oder was?


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2012)

zumal 30 cent auf einen treibstoff der keine exorbitanten mineralölsteuern  o.ä. hat auch nicht wirklich günstig ist


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2012)

Nun ja, dass die Medien einer gewissen Selbstzensur hinsichtlich bestimmter politischer Themen unterliegen, lässt sich kaum leugnen.


----------



## Felix^^ (1. März 2012)

Benzin wäre auch um sehr vieeeeeeel billiger wenn es keine Mineralölsteuer geben würde... Also der Preis ist meiner Meinung nach Plausibel. Hoffentlich kommt der Treibstoff bald.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2012)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Benzin wäre auch um sehr vieeeeeeel billiger wenn es keine Mineralölsteuer geben würde... Also der Preis ist meiner Meinung nach Plausibel. Hoffentlich kommt der Treibstoff bald.



bei 65 cent mineralösteuer pro liter wäre das benzin sehr vieeeeeeeeeel billiger ja!


----------



## Thoor (1. März 2012)

Das ganze mit den Steuern regt mich auch hier in der Schweiz in anderer Hinsicht auf. Ich als Autofahrer muss jedes Jahr ungemein viel Geld für die Autosteuer abdrücken. Und wohin fliesst das Geld? Es sollte eigentlich zweckgebunden sein, aber anstatt das man damit die Strassen repariert, Ampeln aufstellt oder die Vignett vergünstigt wird, wird es einfach in ÖV gebuttert. Warum soll ich als Autofahrer für den ÖV bezahlen? Hallo gehts noch? Wenn der ÖV seine Geldprobleme nicht lösen kann (Wen wunderts bei exorbitanten Sachen wie WIFI, Leder, Klimaanlage, Heizung und bald noch Toiletten mit Popo Springbrunnen) ist das NICHT das Problem der Autofahrer.

Wir sind jetzt schon soweit, das OBWOHL von den Autofahrer unglaubliche Summen zusammenfliessen, die LOCKER für die aktellen Stvausgaben ausreichen würden, die Vignette um 60.- angehoben wurde. Das ist mehr als das Doppelte. Das ganze wird dann natürlich wieder in den ÖV gebuttert, analog dazu darf ich noch abartige Summen Mineralölsteuer bezahlen und mir vom Staat und den Grünen einreden lassen was ich doch für ein arrogantes Arschloch bin weil ich Auto fahre. Ich weiss ja nicht wie es in Deutschland ist, aber in der Schweiz würde der ÖV ohne die Autofahrer dermassen untergehen.

PS: Das Ganze ist natürlich mein subjektiver Eindruck, ein Pendler der Zug fährt sieht das möglicherweise anders.


----------



## Xidish (2. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> bei 65 cent mineralösteuer pro liter wäre das benzin sehr vieeeeeeeeeel billiger ja!


Ach ... wenn es mal nur 65 cent wären.
Leider betragen die Abgaben und Steuern bis zu ca 92 cent - also knapp 60% des Gesamtpreises.

nachzurechnen hier


----------



## Manowar (2. März 2012)

Quelle:
Star Tankstellen


> [font="Tahoma,Helvetica"][font="Tahoma,Helvetica"]Zu etwa 29 Prozent ist der Kraftstoffpreis, den Sie an unseren Tankstellen zahlen, von den Einstandspreisen der so genannten Fertigprodukte abhängig. Diese werden an den weltweiten Warenbörsen täglich neu bestimmt und unterliegen ihrerseits unter anderem dem Einfluss des aktuellen Rohölpreises. Als reiner Kraftstoffanbieter haben wir auf diese Preise keinen Einfluss.
> 
> Einen noch höheren Anteil am Kraftstoffpreis haben staatlichen Abgaben. In der Summe machen Mehrwertsteuer, Energiesteuer und Pflichtbeitrag an den Erdölbevorratungsverband (EBV) bis zu 67 Prozent unseres Verkaufspreises aus!
> 
> Wenn Sie jetzt mitgerechnet haben, wissen Sie schon, was das bedeutet: Von nur 4 Prozent des star Kraftstoffpreises bestreitet unser Unternehmen alle anfallenden Kosten, also Transport, Logistik, Verwaltung, Vertrieb, Umweltschutzauflagen, Mieten, Pachten, Forschung, Qualitätssicherung und die Provisionen für unsere Pächter. Und schließlich erwirtschaften wir davon auch noch die Rücklagen für Investitionen in unser Tankstellennetz.


[/font][/font]


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2012)

Das ist bloß Propaganda-Geschwätz. Ich hab mal an einer Tankstelle gearbeitet und hatte die Preise auch zu bestimmten Zeiten anzupassen, teilweise Schwankungen bis zu 20 Cent.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. März 2012)

das mag richtig sein, dennoch kriegst du diesen preis ja nicht als reinbetrag sondern musst eben die entsprechende prozente abführen


----------



## Kamsi (2. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWjZgga0EpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2012)

Gab es nicht so Spanier, die aus Algen Erdöl herstellen?
Es gibt viele geniale Ideen, nur die Ölindustrien wollen die nicht haben.
Und da beginnt die Korruption.
Und schlimmeres.


----------

